# 28" rimless corner tank



## jasonc (May 10, 2010)

Hello All,

I have this corner in my home that I would like to setup a new planted tank. It will accommodate a tank that's 28" wide. I know it's a somewhat oddball dimension but does any of you know if there is a rimless tank (square or bow front) that is 28" wide or at least close to it? Thanks in advance.

Jason


----------

